# Movie Themes, with lyrics



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 24, 2008)

These are sooooo bad!



Indiana Jones and the Song of Theme
Jaws Theme Song
Batman Theme Song
Halloween Theme Song
Superman Theme Song
Back to the Future Theme Song
Star Wars Theme Song Trailer - D...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

Well at least we can be thankful that the original actors didn't sing the theme songs... can you imagine Harrison Ford singing that? :barf:


----------



## Big Don (Dec 24, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Well at least we can be thankful that the original actors didn't sing the theme songs... can you imagine Harrison Ford singing that? :barf:


Like Lorne Green and the rest singing the theme to Bonanza?

On this land we put our brand, Cartwright is the name.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Like Lorne Green and the rest singing the theme to Bonanza?
> 
> On this land we put our brand, Cartwright is the name.


Can't believe they actually convinced him to sing that. Sigh... O' Commander Adama... Well at least they didn't convince him to sing the theme song from THAT show... (or did they?)


----------



## stickarts (Dec 24, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 29, 2008)

"Bad" is a gross understatement.


----------

